# Michael Phelps and Barack Obama have something in common



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hqTwbj57Jqytz6miFtiNU_7Bg02AD963NJUG0

I like the attitude of Randy Cohen (end of the article).
And that of Obama.


----------



## Marc (Feb 2, 2009)

FTFA said:
			
		

> "So the guy smokes pot," Cohen said. "For once I'd like someone to say, 'Yeah, I smoke pot, it's harmless and I enjoy it.'" Instead, he said, Phelps is lying by pretending he'll never do it again.



I agree, he's the only one that made any sense in that whole thing.  F'ing douches, pot is less harmful than alcohol.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> I agree, he's the only one that made any sense in that whole thing.  F'ing douches, pot is less harmful than alcohol.



Agree---big deal--the dude pulls a few tubes


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2009)

"Fast forward to 2006, when Barack Obama said just as famously: "I inhaled frequently. That was the point.""

Politics or not, you have to like that honesty.


----------



## Marc (Feb 2, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> "Fast forward to 2006, when Barack Obama said just as famously: "I inhaled frequently. That was the point.""
> 
> Politics or not, you have to like that honesty.



Do not.


----------



## ccskier (Feb 2, 2009)

Who cares, give the kid a break.  Pretty much everyone has before, yes I inhaled a few times, big deal.  Personally I think that grass is much better than booze, booze causes you to do stupid things.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 2, 2009)

ccskier said:


> Who cares, give the kid a break.  Pretty much everyone has before, yes I inhaled a few times, big deal.  Personally I think that grass is much better than booze, booze causes you to do stupid things.



Mr Phelps is NOT a kid and has a responsibility as a role model -

-IMHO he's frankly Just another  dumb ass jock  who contributes little or no real consequence to the betterment of man and should not be given any latitude especially since he has had prior "issues " from which he should have learned something .


----------



## Marc (Feb 2, 2009)

Personally I'm guessing pot is about the best thing he could take for his damned ADHD.

/not a doctor
//don't play one on TV either


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 2, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Mr Phelps is NOT a kid and has a responsibility as a role model -
> 
> -IMHO he's frankly Just another  dumb ass jock  who contributes little or no real consequence to the betterment of man and should not be given any latitude especially since he has had prior "issues " from which he should have learned something .



Pretty harsh assessment of a person you have never met...


----------



## mondeo (Feb 2, 2009)

"I engaged in behavior which was regrettable and demonstrated bad judgment," Phelps said in the statement released by one of his agents. "I'm 23 years old and despite the successes I've had in the pool, I acted in a youthful and inappropriate way, not in a manner people have come to expect from me. For this, I am sorry. I promise my fans and the public it will not happen again."

Sounds honest to me. He made a mistake. He put himself in a situation where he could be photographed using pot. He'll probably be more careful with his toking in the future.

"A million guys can dunk a basketball in jail; should they be role models?"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Pretty harsh assessment of a person you have never met...



 His Behavior speaks for itself.
it's time for MR Phelps to act like a RESPONSIBLE adult not an adolecent train wreck  . He signed contracts with clauses citing expectations for both behavior and performance mega $$ -- sorry that's business.  Moreover He FAILED to learn from his priors .

As the  saying goes business is business and  well you know the rest 

time to move on and quit making excuses or enabling behavior


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2009)

I have two teenaged kids, and yes I was a teenager once as well. I know the pressures they are under and the temptations they see on a day to day (more like weekend to weekend) basis. 

From an adult's perspective who has been there, done that, I see this as no big deal. 

As a parent trying to raise my kids with the right moral concepts (not to mention keeping them out of trouble with the law and otherwise) this sucks. MP should know he's a role model and him smoking pot just gives kids everywhere another "its not that bad" and "everyone does it" excuse. While that attitude is fine here on the 'net or in social circles, its not so cool when you've got that blemish on your record for the rest of your life. I hate to see my kid's future limited in any way by a stupid decision they make now.

Funny how my perception has changed, I hadn't really thought about it until I heard this story on the radio yesterday. Hit me up in 5 years, I'll probably have a different position entirely.  

John

(edit - I just googled and found the picture - to my eyes it doesn't look like that's the first time Mr Phelps has held such a device in his hands.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> His Behavior speaks for itself.
> it's time for MR Phelps to act like a RESPONSIBLE adult not an adolecent train wreck  . He signed contracts with clauses citing expectations for both behavior and performance mega $$ -- sorry that's business.  Moreover He FAILED to learn from his priors .
> 
> As the  saying goes business is business and  well you know the rest
> ...



And if his sponsors don't like it, they can pull their contracts. Done.

Phelps should not be held up as a role model, at all. Unless, of course, as Randy Cohen puts it, your kid is a fish. He's an amazing athlete (apparently in spite of pulling a few tubes every now and again), and has accomlpished something amazing in the Olympics. I think people aspiring to _be_ him are setting their goals far too low- they should be aiming to _beat_ him. That's at least worthwhile.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 3, 2009)

If he looses his contract for doing something stupid then chalk it up as "lesson Learned".  Rather expensive on but such is life.  I could give a rats ass what the guy does.  If smoking dope really offends people I say " get a life looser".    My first thought was nothing other than WOW that a pretty cool looking bong.  Very clean as well.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder if he put a beatdown on the guy who took and distributed that picture. I'd be 6 kinds of pissed- that sort of thing just isn't cool.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 3, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> His Behavior speaks for itself.
> it's time for MR Phelps to act like a RESPONSIBLE adult not an adolecent train wreck  . He signed contracts with clauses citing expectations for both behavior and performance mega $$ -- sorry that's business.  Moreover He FAILED to learn from his priors .
> 
> As the  saying goes business is business and  well you know the rest
> ...



disclaimer - warp i am not directing this at you... this is more of a comment on society and what i believe and seeen as a HS coach.

parents need to stop passing the role model buck to athletes and celebs.  good parents can educate and talk to their kids about all that is good and bad in this world.  in the end the kid needs to take what he learns at home and make his/her own decisions... and deal with the reprecussions.  let mike phelps lead his life the way he chooses.  who are we to judge anyone els?


----------



## dmc (Feb 3, 2009)

Phelps is a great swimmer but he seems a bit dense...  

I guess if you want your kid to aspire to be a dumb jock.. then... cool...  

But there's better "role models" out there...    If thats what you feel a kid needs...


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2009)

Just to be clear, I am not looking for my kids to aspire to be a dumb jock. That said kids look to dumb jocks, dumb rappers and other people as "ways to be...". I think rather than them looking at MP as someone they want to become, they hold him as an example of someone who has had incredible accomplishments in his life. The fact that he smokes pot as well, is an unfortunate message in my opinion. Perhaps I'm being naive, but I would rather not have to answer that question and MP behavior means I have to. 

People are people and they make "mistakes", its important that the kids understand this as well. Kids can be incredibly smart and mature in making decisions, they can also be incredibly stupid and peer pressure is amazing. I'm learning so much from my kids... 

John


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2009)

Jisch said:


> People are people and they make "mistakes", its important that the kids understand this as well. Kids can be incredibly smart and mature in making decisions, they can also be incredibly stupid and peer pressure is amazing. I'm learning so much from my kids...
> 
> John



I think you've got your lesson and answer right there. Nice one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 3, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Agree---big deal--the dude pulls a few tubes



seriously..if it was legal like it should be this wouldn't be an issue..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Pretty harsh assessment of a person you have never met...



I agree..but Warp Daddy is from the pre-baby boomer generation and those people are generally unaccepting of recreational drug use..


----------



## dmc (Feb 3, 2009)

Jisch said:


> Just to be clear, I am not looking for my kids to aspire to be a dumb jock. That said kids look to dumb jocks, dumb rappers and other people as "ways to be...".



When i was a kid.. i looked up to soldiers, firemen and policemen..  and my Dad...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> seriously..if it was legal like it should be this wouldn't be an issue..



Never going to happen and not because weed causes far less problems than booze in society.  How many domestic violence problems, DUI's, deaths from accidents, bar fights etc does booze cause every single day in this country?  Thousands upon thousands.  Yet, it's legal while the stoner who keeps to himself and stimulates the pizza delivery business is made to look the villain. In country's like Amsterdam where it is legal, I have read that the amount of users is actually less than that of the US.  

Unlike alcohol, weed is very easy for any average Joe to grow, thus eliminating the government's ability to regulate and tax it.  Right now Uncle Sam can make far more money prosecuting people for possession etc, than they'd ever be able to make trying to become a distributor themselves. 

But Phelps knows the laws and 'rules' of fame.  He broke them and it will cost him a bunch of money.


----------



## ccskier (Feb 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> When i was a kid.. i looked up to soldiers, firemen and policemen..  and my Dad...



Well said.  Sports, entertainers, etc... are not role models.  Be like Mike, sure that would be cool, blowing millions gambling.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2009)

My role model is Oscar the grouch.  He may be doing drugs inside of that can of his, but at least he keeps it to himself.


----------



## severine (Feb 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Unlike alcohol, weed is very easy for any average Joe to grow, thus eliminating the government's ability to regulate and tax it.  Right now Uncle Sam can make far more money prosecuting people for possession etc, than they'd ever be able to make trying to become a distributor themselves.


I never thought of it that way before. I was always in favor of legalizing and taxing, but I see your point.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Unlike alcohol, weed is very easy for any average Joe to grow, thus eliminating the government's ability to regulate and tax it.  Right now Uncle Sam can make far more money prosecuting people for possession etc, than they'd ever be able to make trying to become a distributor themselves.



But...but...but it's unconstitutional to prosecute crimes as a funding source, isn't it? They would never do something so heinous as that.

Of course, I'm quite certain housing all those career driminal dope smokers costs considerably more than the fines that get charged. Weed could still be taxed- tobacco's pretty easy to grow, too, but people don't- it's easier to hit the corner store for a pack of butts.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 3, 2009)

The United States has the highest documented incarceration rate, and total documented prison population in the world. 

John (it must be true, I saw it on John Stewart last night AND its in Wikipedia)


----------



## mondeo (Feb 3, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> But...but...but it's unconstitutional to prosecute crimes as a funding source, isn't it? They would never do something so heinous as that.
> 
> Of course, I'm quite certain housing all those career driminal dope smokers costs considerably more than the fines that get charged. Weed could still be taxed- tobacco's pretty easy to grow, too, but people don't- it's easier to hit the corner store for a pack of butts.


 
Of course speeding tickets aren't profitable...

Oh, and never mind that federal drug regulations are based on the commerce clause. It would be interesting to see the law actually challenged on the basis of all parts of the trade taking place within a single state.

And if people don't grow their own tobacco, why would potheads grow their own pot if they could just buy it? Growing stuff takes work. And we're talking about potheads here.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> disclaimer - warp i am not directing this at you... this is more of a comment on society and what i believe and seeen as a HS coach.
> 
> parents need to stop passing the role model buck to athletes and celebs.  good parents can educate and talk to their kids about all that is good and bad in this world.  in the end the kid needs to take what he learns at home and make his/her own decisions... and deal with the reprecussions.  let mike phelps lead his life the way he chooses.  who are we to judge anyone els?



Grassi : No offense taken partner  -  its a good discussion and we are ALL entitled to our Opinions and Values 

.I too in addition to teaching ,coached  hoops and track at the college level when first starting out in my career  in higher education and have handled more than my share of train wrecks. I always believed that if one expects a lot you'll get it ,especially if rewarded.Whereas if one expects less, then that what you are likely to see . Call it tuff love or high standards, but that's where i come from . Forgiveness always but responsibility is other side of that coin 

My observation is that like it or not, the reality is that we are ALL judged by others based on our ACTIONS/behavior NOT our rhetoric. People/bosses /peers / friends and John /Jane Sixpack make these assessments regularly .There are consequences and you are right we all have to live with them 

 I hope Mr Phelps gets his act together for his own sake .


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2009)

Why is everyone so up in arms about this?

The most egregious act was his drunk driving to date.  That speaks far more to his character for me.  Someone willing to endanger others of one's own careless volition is inexcusable in my eyes.

In other news, the kid swims faster than anyone else on Earth.  Woopie.  Somewhere out there, there's someone who's the best tiddly winks player in the world.  Both hold about the same stock as far as I'm concerned.  Wake me when he does something impressive.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> The most egregious act was his *under age *drunk driving to date.


fixed it for you 8)


----------



## mondeo (Feb 3, 2009)

Marc said:


> In other news, the kid swims faster than anyone else on Earth.  Woopie.  Somewhere out there, there's someone who's the best tiddly winks player in the world.  Both hold about the same stock as far as I'm concerned.  Wake me when he does something impressive.



I dunno. Excellence to that level in any field I think deserves some amount of respect. Yes, he's naturally gifted, but there are plenty of people who are naturally talented who don't accomplish anywhere near what he has. To excel at that level takes tons of hard work and dedication. I think that counts for something.


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I dunno. Excellence to that level in any field I think deserves some amount of respect. Yes, he's naturally gifted, but there are plenty of people who are naturally talented who don't accomplish anywhere near what he has. To excel at that level takes tons of hard work and dedication. I think that counts for something.



Depends on who is doing the counting, doesn't it.  Like I said, it's swimming, and for me that puts it in perspective.  There's something novel about it perhaps, but like I said, about the same as being the world's greatest tiddly winks player.

I know plenty of people who work just as hard as he does, it just so happens they don't work at doing the same task over and over again.


----------



## jjmcgo (Feb 4, 2009)

*Change the law now*

The fact that the best swimmer in history is a pothead kind of undermines the "aimless" argument, doesn't it? The best player on the New York Jets recently tested positive for pot too.

With our economy in the tank and the government printing money it doesn't have, I don't think we can justify the $7.7 billion annual enforcement expense, just to keep excess cops, prosecutors, judges and corrections officers working. Legalize and tax it and make it a government source of revenue.

There is nothing about the impact marijuana has on users that justifies this expenditure. Minor, minor sedative, at the most. 

And, unlike a lot of the legal pharmaceutical ads we see on TV, it doesn't cause lymphoma, gall-bladder disease, heart attacks or cancer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope more famous and admired celebritys get caught smoking pot..bunch of waste of space hippies with no motivation for anything sitting on the couch all day eating Doritos and drinking Kool-Aid watching SpongeBob SquarePants...ok that was like 3 of my roommates from college..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2009)

jjmcgo said:


> The fact that the best swimmer in history is a pothead kind of undermines the "aimless" argument, doesn't it? The best player on the New York Jets recently tested positive for pot too.
> 
> With our economy in the tank and the government printing money it doesn't have, I don't think we can justify the $7.7 billion annual enforcement expense, just to keep excess cops, prosecutors, judges and corrections officers working. Legalize and tax it and make it a government source of revenue.
> 
> ...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> disclaimer - warp i am not directing this at you... this is more of a comment on society and what i believe and seeen as a HS coach.
> 
> parents need to stop passing the role model buck to athletes and celebs.  good parents can educate and talk to their kids about all that is good and bad in this world.  in the end the kid needs to take what he learns at home and make his/her own decisions... and deal with the reprecussions.  let mike phelps lead his life the way he chooses.  who are we to judge anyone els?


Wonderfully said! I would imagine there are relatively few "role models" in this world that have not smoked pot or done other illegal drugs in their 20s. As someone who has never smoked pot or done any illegal drugs (did drink under age though!), I find it an incredible contradiction that people who once smoked then turn around and say its bad and kids shouldn't do it. Also as someone who has never smoked, I am a huge proponent of legalizing this stuff because it is FAR FAR FAR less dangerous than legal substances (cigs and booze). 

Phelps is a bad role model because he did something and then made a statement expressing regret for a "bad decision" and I can't believe he actually believes that. Maybe the reality is his "bad decision" was the people he partied with or allowing himself to be photographed and he was honest with his words if not in his explanation. But Phelps would be a HUGE role model if he came out and said "I made a decision to do something and I judged its morality to be acceptable, and the USA needs to change its definition of this being immoral." But then the media would have had a field day and his sponsorships would have REALLY been in jeopardy.

I feel for those of you with kids, I honestly have no idea what that must be like trying to raise a kid to make the right decisions. To be able to have some fun but not cross the line. Role Modeling athletes is not the way I would approach things though.

Words can not describe my discomfort with the hypocrisy of so many people in this country when this type of thing happens. Seems like a fine opportunity to educate youth rather than just say "drugs are bad, pot is bad, phelps is bad, etc.". Bill Hicks would have had a field day with this story had he been here today. And I will take my moral relativism and step aside now


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I hope Mr Phelps gets his act together for his own sake .


Would it be safe to extrapolate this to mean that your view is smoking pot means someone does not have their act together?

I think the real moral to this story is "it's only wrong if you get caught..."


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> The most egregious act was his drunk driving to date.  That speaks far more to his character for me.  Someone willing to endanger others of one's own careless volition is inexcusable in my eyes.


Well put.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Bill Hicks would have had a field day with this story had he been here today. And I will take my moral relativism and step aside now



I recently heard some of Bill Hicks' material.  Great comic.  Wish he was still around.  He was spouting off about the same issues we are still dealing with today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I think the real moral to this story is "it's only wrong if you get caught..."







  River  : with all due respect ,I do not believe in situational ethics and .admittedly never blew smoke of any kind. Call me a dinosaur but  IMO "its only wrong if you get caught" absolutely defines what is wrong with society today . 

There is a seeming weakness among "some" who fail or refuse  to take responsibility for their actions and cave in to adolescent peer pressure even though they CLAIM to be adult  . They  want to be treated like adults, but often fail to assume adult responsibilty to even consider the  consequences of poor decision making regarding their behavior prior to acting . 

In Phelp's case he probably never even  "considered the line " much less be intelligent enough to measure the impacts --  prior to toking   . While i neither agree  with or understand why anyone wants to be a druggie   AS a celebrity he should have been aware that he is a target  for gonzo journalism -- what in hell was he thinking  duh !!!! I

Instant gratification coupled with diminished  responsibility and an unwillingness on the part of some has  lead to a  devaluing . Go ahead  flame on !


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2009)

The only wrong if you get caught bit was a joke, sorry for no emoticon to clarify.

Labeling Phelps a "druggie" is too black and white (as with any one, really). I think the real shame is that he didn't take ownership of his actions. He pulled a Clinton (I didn't inhale) when he was caught... which is what I was getting at with the afore mentioned joke, more of a dig against Phelps for not sacking up and being 100% completely honest that he probably had himself a great time and had no regrets (about smoking... not about getting caught).

No flaming here, but everyone has a vice we enjoy and I will always call into question beliefs that recreation drug use (particularly pot) are inherently "bad". What is "bad" is when such recreational use negatively effects the user or those that are friends, family, and care for someone. I just don't like the knee jerk reaction that Phelps somehow did something terrible. A terrible thing that 90% of Americans have done at least once (according to some surveys).


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> As someone who has never smoked pot or done any illegal drugs (did drink under age though!),




Dude, where to you go to college????:grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Dude, where to you go to college????:grin:



I tell you, Ithaca College offers a wonderful education in all aspects of life.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I tell you, Ithaca College offers a wonderful education in all aspects of life.




Yup, been over there a coup[le times myself :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Dude, where to you go to college????:grin:



Seriously..Riveroil has serious self-control..at the University of Vermont..I was offered a joint before my parents even left the parking lot..lol..anyway I prefer weed to beer although both is better..


----------



## Chris I (Feb 5, 2009)

He has done what no one else has ever accomplished.  He's one of the worlds best athletes.  What makes him a bad person now that we know he smoked some weed?  He still did it, he's still amazing..  and now we know how he could eat all that damn food.

At least he was smoking a ROOR


Seriously, it's weed- people are still making a big deal out of WEED??


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris I said:


> He has done what no one else has ever accomplished.  He's one of the worlds best athletes.  What makes him a bad person now that we know he smoked some weed?  He still did it, he's still amazing..  and now we know how he could eat all that damn food.
> 
> At least he was smoking a ROOR
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2009)

weed is a very big deal!!!  the "moral right' says its a gateway drug and what they say is always right.  Very sad, it's only a matter of time before we see a picture of Mr. Phelps smoking crack.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2009)

Chris I said:


> At least he was smoking a ROOR



Made in Germany... and you know they make good stuff


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2009)

dmc said:


> Made in Germany... and you know they make good stuff



I'm followin' you camera guy. :grin:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

Those Roors are great..better than the cheapo bong I got from the condom shop where the stem comes out of a womans buttcrack..lol


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Dude, where to you go to college????:grin:


UMass Lowell. And it was not for lack of opportunity. Not by a loooooong shot. I wanted into several smoke filled rooms in my time there but opted not to partake. Besides, I was too busy drinking on "any day that ended in Y" and pre-gaming for dinner at the Dining Hall by lining up three shots of *gulp* "Poland Springs Vodka" (what it means to be from Maine....). Now THAT shit should be illegal and I am DAMN GLAD there is no visual proof of my chugging a 1.75L bottle of vodka on my 21st... now THAT is some stupid stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> UMass Lowell. And it was not for lack of opportunity. Not by a loooooong shot. I wanted into several smoke filled rooms in my time there but opted not to partake.



I hear ya..I'd never get a tattoo..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Those Roors are great..better than the cheapo bong I got from the condom shop where the stem comes out of a womans buttcrack..lol



maybe phelps can recoup some of the endorsement dollars he might lose with a new sponsorship from roor?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> weed is a very big deal!!!  the "moral right' says its a gateway drug and what they say is always right.  Very sad, it's only a matter of time before we see a picture of Mr. Phelps smoking crack.



The real gateway drugs would be tobacco and alcohol.  Pot being illegal ony helps to introduce otherwise law abiding people to the drug underground.  If one could buy it in a store like alcohol one would have less exposure to other drugs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> The real gateway drugs would be tobacco and alcohol.  Pot being illegal ony helps to introduce otherwise law abiding people to the drug underground.  If one could buy it in a store like alcohol one would have less exposure to other drugs.



extremely good point.  tell it to the 'moral right' though.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2009)

Kellogg's and USA SWIMMING just dropped Phelps from sponsorship--  who's next ??


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> UMass Lowell. And it was not for lack of opportunity. Not by a loooooong shot. I wanted into several smoke filled rooms in my time there but opted not to partake. Besides, I was too busy drinking on "any day that ended in Y" and pre-gaming for dinner at the Dining Hall by lining up three shots of *gulp* "Poland Springs Vodka" (what it means to be from Maine....). Now THAT shit should be illegal and I am DAMN GLAD there is no visual proof of my chugging a 1.75L bottle of vodka on my 21st... now THAT is some stupid stuff.



Lol, that's some nasty swill.  Although we used to consume mostly Barton vodka, and State (which we pronounced "stah- tay") in college, so I'm not one to talk.  Talk about turpentine.  I can honestly say doing shots of 151 was more enjoyable than shots of 80 proof Barton.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2009)

As I read this thread, I keep going back to the professional basketball player of some years ago who decreed, "I am not a role model". Apologies for not remembering who it was. The point is that athletes or musicians or politicians become role models for our kids if we allow them to. Shame on us as parents to allow our kids to worship anyone without the kids being aware that the idol has the same human flaws that we all have.


----------



## danny p (Feb 6, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> As I read this thread, I keep going back to the professional basketball player of some years ago who decreed, "I am not a role model". Apologies for not remembering who it was.



That was Charles Barkley, who coincidentally just got bagged for a DWI or DUI a month ago...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 6, 2009)

danny p said:


> That was Charles Barkley, who coincidentally just got bagged for a DWI or DUI a month ago...



Ahhh,,,,yes, Sir Charles......

Also has some big-time gambling demons. Does it make him any less of an accomplished hoops player? IMHO, no.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 6, 2009)

AZ Irony: Having no problem inhaling the unfiltered byproduct of a burnt canabis product....but getting royally PO'd when someone 50 feet away lights up a Marlboro in the liftline.  :grin:


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

Glenn said:


> AZ Irony: Having no problem inhaling the unfiltered byproduct of a burnt canabis product....but getting royally PO'd when someone 50 feet away lights up a Marlboro in the liftline.  :grin:


Let's not go there, okay? That's a road better not taken...

I agree on some points here. While celebrities are looked upon as role models by kids, it's the parents' responsibility to ensure that the children understand that there are better choices out there.

Celebrities have always been known for less-than-stellar behavior. We wouldn't be following their every move if they didn't.

Knowledge of a role model smoking/toking/whatever doesn't necessarily mean a fawning child will do the same. Hell, my dad was quite open with me about his pot smoking days. We had a talk when I was in middle school, during which he told me that everything in moderation is okay and all I needed to do was call him because he wouldn't want me driving home. Yup, he was the "cool" dad. Ironically, I never partook in any of that. Never drank at a high school party. Never did drugs. There are other things at play than what celebrities and role models are doing that influence whether or not a child will as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 6, 2009)

Glenn said:


> AZ Irony: Having no problem inhaling the unfiltered byproduct of a burnt canabis product....but getting royally PO'd when someone 50 feet away lights up a Marlboro in the liftline.  :grin:


Who here is that directed towards? It has been so long since that thread, that I can't recall who loves weed but also gets PO'd about smoking.


----------



## Chris I (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't like the smell of production cigarettes.  Hand rolled smokes are a little better, and although I do smoke them here and there, I don't like smelling other peoples choices


----------



## awf170 (Feb 7, 2009)

I never really understood the athlete role model thing.   We should be idolizing people who actually make a difference, like engineers.  When I have a kid I'm putting a life sized picture of Marc in his room and telling him stories of how Marc saved his life by making buildings slightly less vulnerable to fires.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice video..I got too Phelped last night and passed out on the couch in a pile of cheetos and I missed SNL..


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


>



really... ?

 Was watching that last night... so funny...

Keebler Elf comment was awesome...   Finishing "Call of Duty" comment hit home...    thats exactly what i did over XMas vacation...


----------

